# Tuning Box



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had fitted one of these particular units to a Fiat 2.8jtd and if so any good ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There is masses in the MHF archives about these. Search on smart box, Van Aaken, ecu, remap, etc.

Dave


----------

